
Most People Don't Use Social Media to Its Full Potential - iProject
http://mashable.com/2012/09/28/social-media-potential/
======
kijin
Misleading title.

If most people feel that Facebook is not an appropriate way to interact with
close friends or business associates, then the "full potential" of Facebook in
its current form obviously does not include interacting with close friends or
business associates.

Using something to its "full potential" doesn't mean using it for everything
whatsoever. Are you using your compact hybrid car to its "full potential" when
you use it to go off-roading? Do you really want to compile your 1M LOC
program on your phone in the name of using your phone to its "full potential"?

